
Schwentker Keybase Proof - schwentkerr
[ my public key: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;schwentker; my proof: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;schwentker&#x2F;sigs&#x2F;3b0nTBq6_JHmO2YqKB90V2HBWd-cnnPE15kKKI_P6bA ]
======
ColinWright
Why are you putting this here as a post instead of in your profile, as most
people do?

------
opendomain
from keybase:

That identity proof for schwentker is pending, revoked, or non-existent.

